# Looking for a little bass



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

(Yes, I know he meant the bass frequency of sound... Just couldn't pass it up)


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

nice post but not what i was looking for! lol


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

He said little... that thing is huge LOL


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the same question about easy cheap base for my LS. I stopped in a car stereo place and they wanted $500 to put in an amp and speaker box for the trunk. I was thinking more along the lines of some full range 6x9s in the rear deck to replace the stock speakers in the rear doors.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The bazooka definitely adds a little bit of bass, nothing crazy or but enough to be worth it in my opinion. Its a good choice if you don't need a big system that will shake the car.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have the 50 watt tube in my trunk and it does the trick. I would prob go for the 100 watt one next time for a few dollars more. I believe amazon has the 50 for only 120 dollars.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

hey cruzeman you should drive up to ontario so i can check it out! lol

do you mind tell me what brand of line converter you used and where you hooked it up?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If you stay with the 50 or 100 watt tube you can connect main power and switched power together to an add a fuse in the #6 slot. Tap into the rear speaker wires behind panel by hood release.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your info Cruzeman, that is exactly what I did. I picked up an 8" 100 watt Bazooka from Best Buy on sale ($149). The sound is great. Doesn't shake the car apart and sounds really good with the stock sound system. I was able to turn down the bass on the radio (flat) and then dial up the bass on the Bazooka. It is just the right amount for what I was looking for. Follow Cruzeman's directions for installation as it was fairly simple. The hardest part is sorting all the wires at the left kick plate to tap into the rear speakers.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

I just ordered the 6" 250W model from Amazon today, should be here Friday


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

sweet lets see some install pics!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

jfischer said:


> I just ordered the 6" 250W model from Amazon today, should be here Friday


your going to have to power that directly to the battery, but im sure you know that. Only the 50 and 100 watt can be powered from inside the car.


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just did a simple 10" and some 3way 6x9's for the rear deck. Great sounding bass and clear vocals. Spent around $250 from Best Buy.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, outside of the wire that are included with the bazooka tube, what would I need to buy to install? I got a shop quote for $50 bucks plus any materials to have them do it...but if someone local wants to meet up then i'd be willing to install it (I just don't have a lot of spare time with the home renovations that we're about to start).


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> your going to have to power that directly to the battery, but im sure you know that. Only the 50 and 100 watt can be powered from inside the car.


Yeah, I didn't think about that when I bought it. Maybe I should have just gotten the 100W model but it's too late now. Guess it's not too hard to get a power cable up to the battery from inside the car?

EDIT: Decided to return the 250W one and get the 100W model instead. I really don't need that much bass and don't want to dick around with the extra wiring headaches.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cvan44 said:


> I just did a simple 10" and some 3way 6x9's for the rear deck. Great sounding bass and clear vocals. Spent around $250 from Best Buy.


Not a bad setup, Cheif.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

So, what materials are needed for the 50W tube install? I don't have to run a power to the battery for that size do I?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> So, what materials are needed for the 50W tube install? I don't have to run a power to the battery for that size do I?


 
all you need is a add a fuse and thats it


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> all you need is a add a fuse and thats it


And speaker wire to tap in for your signal right?


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried a powered subwoofer? I know that companies like MTX and Infinity make them but I don't know much about them. I am also looking for better sound but do not want it to be to much bass.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Monty_Eco said:


> Has anyone ever tried a powered subwoofer? I know that companies like MTX and Infinity make them but I don't know much about them. I am also looking for better sound but do not want it to be to much bass.


the bazookas we are talking about are amplified


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> And speaker wire to tap in for your signal right?


you have to check the box, i know the 50 comes with the ez taps


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

Cruzeman, I was looking at the tubes but also saw this. Just wanted to see if anyone has ever used one. Looks like a decent deal from crutchfield. Infinity Basslink Powered Subwoofer at Crutchfield Signature


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Monty_Eco said:


> Cruzeman, I was looking at the tubes but also saw this. Just wanted to see if anyone has ever used one. Looks like a decent deal from crutchfield. Infinity Basslink Powered Subwoofer at Crutchfield Signature


 
That kit comes with an amp wiring kit. Does it need any other wires/cables in order for it to work?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Monty_Eco said:


> Cruzeman, I was looking at the tubes but also saw this. Just wanted to see if anyone has ever used one. Looks like a decent deal from crutchfield. Infinity Basslink Powered Subwoofer at Crutchfield Signature


I thought about that one too, but then saw lots of reports of the power supplies crapping out after a year or so on them. I've had a Bazooka before and it worked great so that's what I went with. My 100W model should be here tomorrow so hopefully I can slap it in this weekend.

The stock stereo simply has no bass whatsoever and I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> And speaker wire to tap in for your signal right?


I believe so



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the bazooka comes with all the wires


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> the bazooka comes with all the wires


Haha. Mine didn't. They missed the cable with the easy taps. A couple of phone calls and 2 weeks later, I finally had both cables sent to me.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> the bazooka comes with all the wires


Mine came with a wiring harness with about 12" of leads off of it. I went to Home Depot and bought speaker wire and and a 12V power lead wire, plus vampire clips, etc for about $25. 

It's in now and sounds pretty good for a 6" speaker. Definitely gave it the low-end it was missing. I'm happy with it.


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you guys pulling the lower back seat to get the wires in the trunk?
does it just pull out ?

I ordered an 8" 100w tube and am getting ready for install


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't get my seat out, so i just popped the front clips off and ran the wires under the seat with a second person helping out by grabbing them at the back of the seat.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

jfischer said:


> Mine came with a wiring harness with about 12" of leads off of it. I went to Home Depot and bought speaker wire and and a 12V power lead wire, plus vampire clips, etc for about $25.
> 
> It's in now and sounds pretty good for a 6" speaker. Definitely gave it the low-end it was missing. I'm happy with it.


Did you add a fuse or tap in somewhere for the power?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Model number for the 8" 100 watt bazooka?


----------



## audiobahnman (Sep 2, 2011)

Model # is
Bazooka BTA8100FHC

i think i paid 190 from sonic electronix should be delivered today sometime


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

audiobahnman said:


> Are you guys pulling the lower back seat to get the wires in the trunk?
> does it just pull out ?
> 
> I ordered an 8" 100w tube and am getting ready for install



Just pull the plastic covers off the door sills and you can run the wire under the edge of the rear seat. Also, use shorter screws than what they supply to attach the hold down straps to the trunk liner. That way you are not drilling through the metal in the trunk. There is about 1/4" masonite under the trunk liner which is enough to hold the tube. Mine hasn't moved yet.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Rescue09 said:


> Did you add a fuse or tap in somewhere for the power?


Fuse tap from the cig lighter I think? Same place I have the radar deflector wired to. 

Even the 6" one gives plenty of bass and takes up very little trunk space.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Well, I finally had my 50w bazooka tube installed (I didn't have time to do it myself although I appreciated all the advice) and I have to say...its great...its more than great! Perfect amount of bass to round out the system.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Just pull the plastic covers off the door sills and you can run the wire under the edge of the rear seat. Also, use shorter screws than what they supply to attach the hold down straps to the trunk liner. That way you are not drilling through the metal in the trunk. There is about 1/4" masonite under the trunk liner which is enough to hold the tube. Mine hasn't moved yet.


I bought some short nuts and bolts to mount mine, and put washers on both sides to make it much harder to pull through the masonite. A little Loctite on those threads and they shouldn't come loose on their own


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

audiobahnman said:


> Model # is
> Bazooka BTA8100FHC
> 
> i think i paid 190 from sonic electronix should be delivered today sometime


Thats the one I've been looking at. Do a write-up for us!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> If you stay with the 50 or 100 watt tube you can connect main power and switched power together to an add a fuse in the #6 slot. Tap into the rear speaker wires behind panel by hood release.


Anyone out there listening? Help!
I just received my 50 W Tube today and I am attempting to install. I read the posts to tap into the speaker wires and #6 on the fuse block. My question how do you access the wires by the hood release? Remove the panel ? How?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You just kind of pry it out. I can't remember exactly but it's sort of flexible. I think I started at the sill by the seat and worked my way forward. Once you get it loose a little it get easier. Sorry I can't be more helpful but it's been a while since I did it. I think there are some plastic fasteners in the black plastic trim that go through vertical holes in the metal sill structure. They kind of pop out.


----------

